# Crail Sunday 1st May



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey, i wa sust wondering if any TTs will be going to crail, its my first time at a meet thing so should be interesting!


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

What's happening at Crail on 1st May :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It will be one of these hot hatch days - were you tear up the old runway...


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

so are any TTs going to be there then? :?


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm sure some will be there but not me :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I went last year to the Max Power one. I've never seen soooo many moded cars - OMG they'll give you a laugh anyway :lol:  :lol: , place was full of [smiley=vulcan.gif] . I must admit, I'll not be going back in a hurry. Was driving a Nissan 350z at the time and felt majorly out of place. Thought it would be a laugh, just ended up bl**dy freezin' :x

Hev x


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

Well my streetka isnt modded at all so il probably feel out of place :roll: But it will be funny to see some stupid boy racers. Me my fiancee and a few of our friends are jst going down to see what its like, none of our cars are modded so should be fun!Would be nice to see some TTs there, bring the tone up a bit :wink: plus i would like to see one up close, especially the convertible one


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> plus i would like to see one up close, especially the convertible one


Nip down your Audi dealer .... easier than going to Crail


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > plus i would like to see one up close, especially the convertible one
> 
> 
> Nip down your Audi dealer .... easier than going to Crail


And if you're really lucky, there'll be fewer numpties at your dealer... :roll:


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

Im going down to crail anyway with my fiancee and a few friends, jst want to see what its like, and a 19 yr old girl at an audi dealer....im thnking they will see right through me. I was just seeing if anyone wanted to go, just being nice. But thats me told


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

streetka1234 said:


> Im going down to crail anyway with my fiancee and a few friends, jst want to see what its like, and a 19 yr old girl at an audi dealer....im thnking they will see right through me. I was just seeing if anyone wanted to go, just being nice. But thats me told


Not at all - we're just all old and grumpy. Get out there any enjoy yourself, whipper snapper... :wink:


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

Well if any of you do end up going, ill come over and say hi!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> streetka1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Im going down to crail anyway with my fiancee and a few friends, jst want to see what its like, and a 19 yr old girl at an audi dealer....im thnking they will see right through me. I was just seeing if anyone wanted to go, just being nice. But thats me told
> ...


Speak for yourself 

streetka1234 - your money is just the same colour as mine. Any dealer worth his salt knows not to judge people by their looks. Be brassed-necked and go look. As an alternative, join us at the karting in Kirkcaldy. There will be a mix of coupes and rag-tops  and you can compare :roll:

Hev x
under 30!!!! 8)


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hev
Ive seen u in the flesh u dont look a day older than 31


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Buzz2k3 said:


> Hev
> Ive seen u in the flesh u dont look a day older than 31


What? Another whipper snapper!!!


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Buzz2k3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hev
> ...


Yup, and another one here......


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

I know but the thing is i dont have money to buy one unfortunately


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Buzz2k3 said:


> Hev
> Ive seen u in the flesh u dont look a day older than 31


 :evil: :evil: 
If I'm over 30, then u are 21 :lol:

streetka1234 - you don't need the money to look :wink:

Hev x
still to celebrate/comiserate the big 30 
note to self: much change skin care regime :?


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

You are such a charmer Hev oh and ive got pics of your rear(car of course)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Buzz2k3 said:


> You are such a charmer Hev oh and ive got pics of your rear(car of course)


  

Hev x


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeah i suppose i could....hehe!do u think i could have a test drive if i went??!


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

Some dealers do treat u like sh** bcos u are young...My fiancees sis was buying a new car, so we went to a peougot garage and asked to test drive the 206cc. The guy said that you had to be 25 to test drive it or pay your own insurance. Like you are going to buy a car without driving it. We thought it was ridiculous!The thing is, he missed out on a good sale cos we just went somewhere else!Muppet! :evil:


----------

